
Ask HN: What are good resources to learn Java? - humbfool2
Hello Everyone,<p>I have recently joined a Company and we are going through a boot camp to learn Java. Even though we have a great teacher. I find it easy to learn from online resources e.g Blogs, Books etc. and then experiment by building a project, I wanted to know if there are any resources which you find interesting that could help for in-depth understanding of Java?
======
ivanr
Try these as a starting point:

\- Think Java (programming, foundational; free)
[https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-java/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
java/)

\- Think Data Structures (programming, foundational; free)
[https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-data-
structures/](https://greenteapress.com/wp/think-data-structures/)

\- Effective Java (classic) [https://www.amazon.co.uk/Effective-Java-Joshua-
Bloch/dp/0134...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Effective-Java-Joshua-
Bloch/dp/0134685997/)

\- Java Concurrency in Practice (classic) [https://www.amazon.co.uk/Java-
Concurrency-Practice-Brian-Goe...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Java-Concurrency-
Practice-Brian-Goetz/dp/0321349601/r)

\- Continuous Delivery in Java (essential)
[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Continuous-Delivery-Java-Daniel-
Bry...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Continuous-Delivery-Java-Daniel-
Bryant/dp/1491986026/)

